# 2019 Unusual Catches



## Truncilla (Jul 25, 2017)

I've always had an interest in catching non-game fish, and have landed a few strange ones in 2019 and thought I'd share. All came from Hoover or Big Walnut Creek where it flow into the reservoir. If there was a state record for salamanders, this mud puppy would be pretty close! Anyone else have some weird ones they'd like to share?


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

Wow, those are some unusual critters. Thanks for sharing! I caught this fish back in July from Marysville Reservoir. With the help of the OGF community, I discovered it was a logperch darter.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisher1672 (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks for sharing those are some rare catches one Might be a small hellbender salamander?


----------



## Truncilla (Jul 25, 2017)

Looks kinda like a hellbender but it's a big mud puppy. Others are golden shiner, quillback (similar appearance to a carp), and northern hog sucker.


----------



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

I too caught a Quillback Carpsucker...I think my 1st ever!


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Caught this fallfish using a clearwater shad big joshy while fishing for smallies in Maine. Pretty cool fish, looks like a creek chub but they fight like a miniature red fish on light tackle. Can grow to be 20 inches.


----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

We caught some on a striper charter in Maryland and the Cpt. made Fish Cakes with them and they were tasty!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

That's a FO Cone for sure


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

How about this crusty carp, covered in sores and missing its tail? Hit a crankbait and fought surprisingly well.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> View attachment 323259
> How about this crusty carp, covered in sores and missing its tail? Hit a crankbait and fought surprisingly well.


Man his body looks really thin compared to his head also.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hoover 4 me, that fish looks like Don Knotts in the movie The Incredible Mr. Limpett. LOL.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

CHOPIQ said:


> Hoover 4 me, that fish looks like Don Knotts in the movie The Incredible Mr. Limpett. LOL.


Hahaha...well, I seriously considered cutting the line and tossing it back with the flicker Shad in its mouth. It had all three of the rear treble in it so it was some work to get it out without touching the fish lol. I wanted nothing to do with whatever that fish had going on.


----------



## Truncilla (Jul 25, 2017)

Pretty wild looking carp! Where was it caught? Looks like a victim of some pretty poor water quality conditions...


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Truncilla said:


> Pretty wild looking carp! Where was it caught? Looks like a victim of some pretty poor water quality conditions...


Hoover reservoir...water quality isn’t the issue for that guy.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

About 8 yrs ago was fishing at Alum Creek Reservoir and snagged into something on the bottom... pulled in one of those expandable fish baskets with about 7 crappie (only 2 were dead) inside. Let them all go since I figured it was meant to be.


----------

